# Calamine lotion for a rash!! It worked..



## tippytoes26

Just a thought for anyone out there trying to beat a tough rash. My dd got a bad one recently (probably because she was in disposables while I was in the hospital unable to care for her.. not that they gave her a rash, but I think that when I put her back in cloth, the disposables had upset her natural "balance" of moisture, yeast, etc.. down there). It was spots that eventually broke and bled. She cried so hard at every diaper change, as did I. It was awful. I tried our trusty ol triple cream that was the only thing that worked last time, but it did nothing. I tried yeast cream, nothing. I tried allllllll different kinds of creams, and nothing phased this rash. My mother told me to get some calamine lotion and try it. You know, the pink stuff that you put on poison ivy or chicken pox for itchy oozing rashes.

Well, the doctor had given us some cream that the major ingredient was calamine and of all the rash creams I tried, it made the most difference, but didn't clear the rash. So, I went to the drug store and got the calamine. It took a couple of days, but it worked! It really dries up the area which seems to be what it needed to start healing. Now my dd asks for the pink stuff and diaper changes are much less emotional for me and painful for her.

So, lesson #1, our mothers know more than we think they do







and lesson #2, calamine lotion just might be the magic cream for a rash that you just can't get rid of.

Hope that helps someone!

Amber


----------



## kimberlylibby

Totally OT, but I have not forgotten you and I *will* add you to my diapersearch site if I ever get a burst of energy.... sigh....









I should try calamine on my Libby.... she has had a fierce red rash on/off this week..... of course she's been sleeping 14 solid hours at night and waking up soaking wet so I think it's just irritation from her urine







But maybe calamine would be a better barrier....

Kimberly


----------

